
Rands In Repose: Pushing buttons during an interview - nickb
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/09/25/the_button.html
======
mhb
Short version: For a technical job, interviews with the technical people are
what matter most/exclusively.

If you want trivial advice about how to find out about the company from the
unimportant interviews, read the whole article.

